
Celebrities Seek Her Advice. M.B.A.s, Executives Line Up for Her Harvard Class - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/celebrities-seek-her-advice-m-b-a-s-executives-line-up-for-her-harvard-class-11575455400
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/2WCcr](http://archive.is/2WCcr)

